# Patch Jobs



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

<P><P>Been busy doing change order work on and off for the last 4 or 5 months. Here's a few pics of all the changes they keep making.Thought it'd be neat to see if anyone else has any change order requests that are out of the ordinary. First pics are of wine cabinets that were all framed wrong and they can't decide on height finishing with bull nose kerf (modified) there's a ceiling in bar in which each light in each bay needs changed and patched. Then there is an interesting access in bunk room where trim was not even close to flush with drywall ,floated and fixed. Did not take pic before I coated, just texture</P></P>


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice Work You have to love people who keep changing there mind. Its like Job security


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out how that scuttle hole works:blink:..
Looks good Chris ,,But do you think you will ever finish the beast??
I'm sure your tired of looking at It by now.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

OH I see ..I think ..Theres a hinge on the ceiling then a hinge on the wall. The moulding acts as a latch? :blink:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how that scuttle hole works:blink:..
> Looks good Chris ,,But do you think you will ever finish the beast??
> I'm sure your tired of looking at It by now.:thumbsup:


 Not for a while...lots more to do..give it a few more months then ask. It does get old doing something,just to come back and see the wall has been tossed in dumpster:yesver and over and over again. Some things in house look real good and some things its like:blink:. Was up again today and will be up again to see how that darn scuttlehole works


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Chris, That's one heck of a patch job. :laughing:
Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks for bringing us back into this home chris.nice work.hopefully you'll have more patching (changes)later in the finished stages so we can see again.it's one of those homes you want to see when it's finished.


----------

